

Paying interns defeats the point of internships - cwan
http://www.adamsmith.org/blog/tax-and-economy/paying-interns-defeats-the-point-of-internships/

======
CPops
In what is ostensibly an effort to prevent exploitation, the government has
legally created a situation where an internship is almost completely worthless
to the intern.

Whether or not the laws are actually followed in most large businesses, I
don't know. However, in the United States there are laws preventing interns
from displacing paid employees and doing substantive work.

[http://wdr.doleta.gov/directives/attach/TEGL/TEGL12-09acc.pd...](http://wdr.doleta.gov/directives/attach/TEGL/TEGL12-09acc.pdf)

Because of this, I think all "interns" should get minimum wage to work around
this nonsensical legal situation and actually be able to legally get in a
position to work on something meaningful and to hopefully learn something
useful.

~~~
zeemonkee
It's not nonsensical if interns in fact do take jobs from paid employees.

I do agree that at the very least, with the exception of monitored academic
credit-related work with a company, interns should get minimum wage.

